# 6 day old lamb having seizures and can't walk



## SandDherds (Mar 16, 2016)

Hello everyone so a few days ago I got a ram lamb off of Craigslist the ad said that he had some trouble walking and not to mention he was free and they said he was to be culled if noone took him so I had to he could barely eat so he is very skinny but once I got home I started to observe him when ever you rub his back legs they twitch alot and he can get up but not on his own and he can only walk a few steps before he goes down early today he had a pretty bad seizure I belive. He was just flinging him self everywhere so I grabbed him he didn't stop so after about 40 seconds he did then he started panting for about another 2 minutes then stopped I don't know what to do right now I'm so confused of what would cause him to do this I'll go get some pictures of him in a few. He is an East Friesian


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm so sorry about the lamb... unfortunately you may be finding out why he was free      Do you have a livestock vet anywhere in your area you can call?

I'm guessing something neurological - maybe due to injury or something he was born with.  But I'm no vet - please find one if you can.  Good luck.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 16, 2016)

"Free" is normally an indicator of more expensive than just buying quality to start... That expense is in vet bills and medications, normally followed by heart ache/break... Sorry about the lamb, and Like Norse said, I would seek out a good LIVESTOCK vet... NOT a dog/cat vet. Hoping for the best.


----------

